# My Fly Fishing Video



## whatacatch (Jul 11, 2011)

This video is from a fishing trip that I took to Labrador Canada.

http://youtu.be/4PAKVnQZKyE










Tight lines,
Kathryn Maroun

www.whatacatch.net


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

That was some awesome footage and some beautiful scenery.Thanks for sharing:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Very cool video! I just started fly fishing a couple months ago. It looked like you got that fish on a dry. I've been nymphing mostly but will start using more drys here soon.
That was a nice fish. I'm in Yosemite area right now fishing and will post a report later. Thanks for the report.


----------



## whatacatch (Jul 11, 2011)

Thx guys, glad you liked it! Would like to hear about Yosemite.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive heard of a few rivers in Labrador that are suposed to have 8-9 lb brook trout...some of the whe worlds largest.....could that be where u were?


----------

